# "Family" sign



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I carved this sign on the CNC a while back. Guess I forgot to post it. Made from soft pine, KONA stain and Shellac finish.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very cool Mike!!!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes very cool


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

X3!


----------

